# Do you want some of "these"?



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Mixed in with the "refugees" of course.
Will you open your hearts to these people too?


> ISIS Sends 400 Specially Trained Fighters To Unleash "Wave Of Bloodshed" In Europe
> Link


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

There's probably some of them mixed in with the refugees that have come into this country also.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

No, but I wouldn't mind more of these. http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/muslim-americans-show-ted-cruz-their-neighborhoods-on-twitter/


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

mmoetc said:


> No, but I wouldn't mind more of these. http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/muslim-americans-show-ted-cruz-their-neighborhoods-on-twitter/


The way it's set up now, you don't get one without the other


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

No . I don't want any new "people" of any kind. The politicians need to quit asking us to accept any until they balance the budget. Then, only select few.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Cornhusker said:


> Mixed in with the "refugees" of course.
> Will you open your hearts to these people too?


Why ask? You don't seem like people who don't match yourself exactly.


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> The way it's set up now, you don't get one without the other


The way it is set up now they are vetted for eighteen months or more.I would welcome all vetted refugees.The bad boys have much easier ways to enter our country.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Heritagefarm said:


> Why ask? You don't seem like people who don't match yourself exactly.


Just shows how much you don't know.
You don't know me at all, so no need to lie about me.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

wwubben said:


> The way it is set up now they are vetted for eighteen months or more.I would welcome all vetted refugees.The bad boys have much easier ways to enter our country.


Yeah, but Obama wants to rush the process.
Don't forget, he's taken the side of muslim terrorists against us every time.


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Yeah, but Obama wants to rush the process.
> Don't forget, he's taken the side of muslim terrorists against us every time.


You got way off the tracks here.Won't respond to that foolishness.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

7thswan said:


> No . I don't want any new "people" of any kind. The politicians need to quit asking us to accept any until they balance the budget. Then, only select few.


Didn't your Mother immigrate to this county?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> Yeah, but Obama wants to rush the process.
> Don't forget, he's taken the side of muslim terrorists against us every time.


Ya and we sure can stop Muslims from entering. Things like this have been done in the past. Course the liberal left doesn't even want to bring THAT up now do they? LOL


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

RichNC said:


> Didn't your Mother immigrate to this county?


Yup, did it the proper way,had a sponser and a job waiting(grandpa and grandma both). And she(Mom) helped a family about 15 years ago,lived with her for about 1year . Noone ever took a dime from the government. The woman is a nuclear physicist.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Cornhusker said:


> Just shows how much you don't know.
> 
> You don't know me at all, so no need to lie about me.



Ok you insinuated that heritage Farm is a liar. 
Please explain the lie and why it is.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

RichNC said:


> Didn't your Mother immigrate to this county?



So ? Just cause I take the last seat on the plane doesn't mean I can't tell it's full.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

7thswan said:


> Yup, did it the proper way,had a sponser and a job waiting(grandpa and grandma both). And she(Mom) helped a family about 15 years ago,lived with her for about 1year . Noone ever took a dime from the government. The woman is a nuclear physicist.


Being granted refugee status is the proper way as well.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

wwubben said:


> The way it is set up now they are vetted for eighteen months or more.I would welcome all vetted refugees.The bad boys have much easier ways to enter our country.


 The FBI has said there isn't any way that they can properly vet them, they have no papers from their country.

And then we saw the type of vetting that was done on one of the San Bernardino terrorists, didn't we?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

wwubben said:


> You got way off the tracks here.Won't respond to that foolishness.


Since your only argument was based on a misconception, I don't blame you for bowing out.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

AmericanStand said:


> Ok you insinuated that heritage Farm is a liar.
> Please explain the lie and why it is.


Read his post


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Being granted refugee status is the proper way as well.


Exactly
Obama's backdoor to get his terrorists into this country.
We the people don't trust Obama or his henchmen.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Exactly
> Obama's backdoor to get his terrorists into this country.
> We the people don't trust Obama or his henchmen.


Can you explain why following the law regarding refugee status is "bad"?

Why would Obama want terrorists in the US? Can you explain this as well, please?


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Because Obama would rather defeat America rather than ISIS.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Can you explain why following the law regarding refugee status is "bad"?
> 
> Why would Obama want terrorists in the US? Can you explain this as well, please?


You are kind of changing the subject, the OP was about trained fighters being sneaked into the country as refugees.
Why would Obama want terrorists in the US?
He hates this country, his goal all along has been to destroy us from within.
His policies should show you that.
He's put hundreds of thousands of people out of work, his war on coal, his war on oil have all decimated the economy here in "fly over country" (and you know how he hates fly over country)
His actions speak louder than his lying words.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Nope I don't want them !

19 trillion in debt
11 million undocumented persons
Some on here say there are hungry people here now

Why add to the problems ?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I see we have 2 people who are in favor of importing trained fighters to commit acts of terrorism.
I bet I can narrow it down


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

TripleD said:


> Nope I don't want them !
> 
> 19 trillion in debt
> 11 million undocumented persons
> ...


Because Obama sez so?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> You are kind of changing the subject, the OP was about trained fighters being sneaked into the country as refugees.
> Why would Obama want terrorists in the US?
> He hates this country, his goal all along has been to destroy us from within.
> His policies should show you that.
> ...


I responded to a prior poster regarding the "right way" to immigrate. There are several legal ways to enter the US.

You, as usual, used my post to bring up Obama. :facepalm:


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Cornhusker said:


> I see we have 2 people who are in favor of importing trained fighters to commit acts of terrorism.
> I bet I can narrow it down


And many more who are in favor of not helping anyone. Typical Republicans. Reps need to get off their moral high horse - "Oh we're so nice, we help the economy blah blah blah screw people who need assistance, it's their own fault anyways!"


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Heritagefarm said:


> And many more who are in favor of not helping anyone. Typical Republicans. Reps need to get off their moral high horse - "Oh we're so nice, we help the economy blah blah blah screw people who need assistance, it's their own fault anyways!"


Now, now. There's a republican who wants to help 50,000 Syrian and ME refugees come here. But based on the responses to to the thread I posted about it even good, Christians aren't worthy of our aid. Israel seems to care more about their own.http://www.newsweek.com/israel-rescues-19-jews-war-torn-yemen-covert-operation-438816


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Heritagefarm said:


> And many more who are in favor of not helping anyone. Typical Republicans. Reps need to get off their moral high horse - "Oh we're so nice, we help the economy blah blah blah screw people who need assistance, it's their own fault anyways!"


I've seen too many of those who needed assistance and by the third generation they start feeling like they deserve it . My high horse got sold off years ago.....


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> Now, now. There's a republican who wants to help 50,000 Syrian and ME refugees come here. But based on the responses to to the thread I posted about it even good, Christians aren't worthy of our aid. Israel seems to care more about their own.http://www.newsweek.com/israel-rescues-19-jews-war-torn-yemen-covert-operation-438816


Huh. One Rep - they're redeemed now. APparently, no one deserves aid, and especially not those actually in need. 

This causes me to bring up another point - pychologically speaking, Conservatives are far more likely to make fear-based decisions than liberals or moderates. I think we can see that happening.



TripleD said:


> I've seen too many of those who needed assistance and by the third generation they start feeling like they deserve it . My high horse got sold off years ago.....


Maybe for some of them, but many of them actually need it.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Heritagefarm said:


> Huh. One Rep - they're redeemed now. APparently, no one deserves aid, and especially not those actually in need.
> 
> This causes me to bring up another point - pychologically speaking, Conservatives are far more likely to make fear-based decisions than liberals or moderates. I think we can see that happening.
> 
> ...


Most have been well trained by now to actually believe that the government's duty is to take care of them.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

wwubben said:


> The way it is set up now they are vetted for eighteen months or more.I would welcome all vetted refugees.The bad boys have much easier ways to enter our country.


Please explain how these folks are vetted.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

popscott said:


> Please explain how these folks are vetted.


The same way they are at Guantanamo. They get asked a bunch of questions about where they lived, who and what they know. Then turn them loose only to see them back on the battle field.....


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Heritagefarm said:


> Why ask? You don't seem like people who don't match yourself exactly.


That's a really mean, ugly thing to say!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

wwubben said:


> The way it is set up now they are vetted for eighteen months or more.I would welcome all vetted refugees.The bad boys have much easier ways to enter our country.


So in that time frame, do they get papers, info from the Syrian gov't? How do the get documentation? TPTB say it's impossible to vet these people.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Being granted refugee status is the proper way as well.


As we all know, libs twist words. Calling them refugees is like calling Cait a woman.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Tricky Grama said:


> That's a really mean, ugly thing to say!


Maybe - but then there's this:



7thswan said:


> As we all know, libs twist words. Calling them refugees is like calling Cait a woman.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I responded to a prior poster regarding the "right way" to immigrate. There are several legal ways to enter the US.
> 
> You, as usual, used my post to bring up Obama. :facepalm:





Heritagefarm said:


> And many more who are in favor of not helping anyone. Typical Republicans. Reps need to get off their moral high horse - "Oh we're so nice, we help the economy blah blah blah screw people who need assistance, it's their own fault anyways!"


The OP is about "trained fighters"
You all responded that you are in favor.
I'm not talking about little kids or old women


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Tricky Grama said:


> That's a really mean, ugly thing to say!


Mean and ugly seems to be the thing these days


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Heritagefarm said:


> Maybe - but then there's this:


Your point?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

7thswan said:


> As we all know, libs twist words. Calling them refugees is like calling Cait a woman.


Are you saying that entering the US after being granted refugee status is illegal? 

If not, I'm missing your point...


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Are you saying that entering the US after being granted refugee status is illegal?
> 
> If not, I'm missing your point...


Nobody is saying that
This is about trained terrorists, and for some reason, you people think we should accept them into this country.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Nobody is saying that
> This is about trained terrorists, and for some reason, you people think we should accept them into this country.


You assume a lot, don't you? Please point out where I ever even hinted that "trained terrorists" should be allowed into the US. Please. 

The OP said her mother came into this country "the proper way" and I simply pointed out there are several proper ways to immigrate to the US. She then name called and said, "As we all know, libs twist words. Calling them refugees is like calling Cait a woman."


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Cornhusker said:


> Yeah, but Obama wants to rush the process.
> Don't forget, he's taken the side of muslim terrorists against us every time.


Except when he's killing them. That is a very strange plan.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Cornhusker said:


> I see we have 2 people who are in favor of importing trained fighters to commit acts of terrorism.
> I bet I can narrow it down


Not me. I'm not one of them. I just change it Canada


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Cornhusker said:


> The OP is about "trained fighters"
> You all responded that you are in favor.
> I'm not talking about little kids or old women





Cornhusker said:


> Nobody is saying that
> This is about trained terrorists, and for some reason, you people think we should accept them into this country.


You assume much. No single sane person would allow a trained fighter into the country. We want to help the refugees, a normal humanitarian reaction. Maybe we're just more evolved.

MAN AT AIRPORT: Hi, Cornhusker told me you're a trained fighter. Is this true?
MAN WEARING FEDORA: Yes, absolutely. The silly fedora is supposed to throw you off from my lightly tan face, which you have no clue, I could be from Pakistan or Saidi and you wouldn't know the difference.
MAN AT AIRPORT: Oh, great. I thought you were a defenseless refugee. This is much better option.
FEDORA: *blows up airport*


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> Exactly
> Obama's backdoor to get his terrorists into this country.
> .


OMG Cornie. Seriously?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

keenataz said:


> Except when he's killing them. That is a very strange plan.


He's a strange person


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Heritagefarm said:


> You assume much. No single sane person would allow a trained fighter into the country. We want to help the refugees, a normal humanitarian reaction. Maybe we're just more evolved.
> 
> MAN AT AIRPORT: Hi, Cornhusker told me you're a trained fighter. Is this true?
> MAN WEARING FEDORA: Yes, absolutely. The silly fedora is supposed to throw you off from my lightly tan face, which you have no clue, I could be from Pakistan or Saidi and you wouldn't know the difference.
> ...


As usual, you guys just follow blindly, no thinking involved, Obama's a great guy, nothing to see here, and if it does happen, it's somebody else's fault


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Dutchie said:


> OMG Cornie. Seriously?


He's untrustworthy
He has pillaged this country for all he and his handlers can take, and he wants more.
He's a greedy, self serving bigot who hates this country.
You know I'm right


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Cornhusker said:


> As usual, you guys just follow blindly, no thinking involved, Obama's a great guy, nothing to see here, and if it does happen, it's somebody else's fault


I see you're a telepath, as well. I never said anything about Obama. Methinks you protest too much.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Cornhusker said:


> He's a strange person


I am going to agree with you that he is a strange person. But disagree that he is deliberately letting in terrorists.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> Exactly
> Obama's backdoor to get his terrorists into this country.
> We the people don't trust Obama or his henchmen.


You bet he is and now this just popped up. Hmmmm
*Border Patrol Union Leader: Key 10-Mile Stretch of Southern Border Unguarded*

And that folks IS not just a Backdoor being left OPEN it is a OPEN DOOR to get anybody and anyone to just come in.
Yes this administration is really making a fool out of themselves with acts like that.


> A border patrol union leader reportedly charges a 10-mile stretch of the Arizona border with Mexico *was left unmanned for two days,* allowing two vehicles to drive into the United States and escape.












http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/border-border-unguarded-union/2016/03/26/id/721026/#ixzz448FL7JpP


----------

